# Tire pressure off on one wheel.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the sending unit and/or the pressure reader in the tire is working properly.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm assuming the tire had to be unmounted from the wheel to repair the puncture. I also wonder if the TPMS sensor was damaged in the repair process. If so, a trip back to the shop that did the repair is likely in order.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

to reset it, get your DIC to the tire pressure readings (make sure key is in ON position, but not running), hold down the end (reset button), the horn will honk. Wait a little while (mine took about 5 minutes) for the horn to honk again.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there 41 lbs of air in the tire?? Usually they read low, not high when the battery is going out. Other than that you could be having an issue with the sensor reading and it would need replacement. There's not a lot we can do with them other than replacement.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

hmm well I unmounted the wheel myself to check for the hole (it didn't get to break through ) and then I mounted the wheel back on. and neile300c dont I need some sort of reader pointed at the wheel or will the car calibrate it after some minutes??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I know the reader is only needed if you are moving the sensors from one wheel location to another, like what occurs during tire rotation. When I had my flat the system picked up the pressure after about half a mile of driving after the tire was repaired.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I did drive about 10 miles on my spare before I switched it back with the full sized original.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

xxarmando said:


> Well I did drive about 10 miles on my spare before I switched it back with the full sized original.


I drove about 80 miles on my spare over a Saturday/Monday (not Sunday though) stretch, so this isn't the problem. I had a hole in my tire large enough to put a standard soda straw through so my tire was at - 0 - PSI.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

I see so tomorrow morning ill do the reset through the DIC and see if that does it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

xxarmando said:


> Hello everyone,
> Recently I removed the right rear tire off the car, as I thought I had a flat tire and when I reassembled the tire back the measure on the display keeps showing 41 psi. It's been like that for a couple weeks now, how do I reset that tires monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've read the entire thread......are you saying the 41psi display pressure disagrees with your gauge pressure?
I'm trying to understand what makes you think the display pressure is incorrect.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Make sure you're reading the right scale on the gauge. Ignoring decimal points, a 41 psi is 28 in other units.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I discovered that the sensors on the tires were not correctly corresponding with the display. Had to have dealership re-do the calibration on the tires so the tires matched up properly with display. Eg. Display showed low LF tire when it was actually the RR. Found out much later on that they somehow managed to mess that up again and now have to take it back in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It has to be reset each time the tires are rotated. I'd think most tire places would have the tool. No need to go back to the dealer for that.


----------

